# Crossover Cable -Gigabit Lan



## Lukecrickmore (Apr 19, 2009)

Hey guys,

I cant seem to find any information by googleing so as a last resort i came here.

Basicly, im not very good at networking but im alright with computers, so my problem is network related.

First of all im not even sure if this will work i just risked it.

Me and my brother often transfur 5gig + files over our home network through the router, but not only does this lag out our internet connection, but it takes ages.

As we both have 2 gigabit lan ports i thought i would put one lan port from both the PC's in the router using an ethernet cable as usual, but use a crossover cable from PC to PC to transfur files faster, and not lag out the connection.

Heres where im stumped, in sharing and network centre it says i have 2 connections, one with internet access and one without.

When i transfer files they still go through the router, and not through the crossover cable,
So my question is, how can i make the files in our network just transfer through the crossover cable? but still use the Ethernet cables for our internet?

Thanks very much, Luke


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

There is no such thing as a crossover cable for gigabit. All gigabit NIC's are auto-MDX and a plain cable does the trick just fine. :smile:

What I do here is simply put a gigabit switch in front of the router, and all my machines connect to that switch. I get gigabit all around, and I don't need the bother of configuring a separate network.


----------



## Lukecrickmore (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks very much for the reply,

One more question i guess, If i was to buy one of these gigabit switches, would i see a significant difference from transfuring files through the router? or would it just stop the router from lagging?

Atm we peak at about 12mbs between our 2 PC's through the router.

Thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You would not see any improvement in Internet speeds, since they're far slower than even 100mbit connections. The gigabit network just removes the bottleneck for local file sharing between local computers.


----------

